# Kern County Requires Re-Bid on EMS Exclusivity



## mrhunt (Jul 1, 2018)

We all heard it was being decided. Now its official, EMS Companies in california kern county will be forced to Re-Bid on EOA's. Not much info outside of that.


Will hall loose its 87% Reign? 
Will delano ambulance finally be swept up by hall?
maybe Liberty will Get a big chunk?

Maybe some random place from LA will come in and take out everyone? 
Whats happening!!!!???! AAAAHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aprz (Jul 3, 2018)

Man, EMS CA is cracking down hard on these rebid stuff. They are doing the same to Santa Clara County and I think Contra Costa County too (because they found that the bid for the contract with AMR and County fire was potentially unfair). I personally don't get it. Why do we have to rebid in CA? I think it's silly that we have to keep building up from scratch everything and treat it like it's bad to modify contracts or add to it. It's so business focused. "OMG. That company has a monopoly!" Ridiculous.


----------



## mrhunt (Jul 3, 2018)

Dang. didnt know that was happening.

But to be fair, like......Hall has as much of it does for a reason. And its not to say hall is the most amazing EMS Company ever cause it defiantely ISNT. But compared to the other companies of kern county, hall outshines them by FAR in every standard. So why not let them have reign?


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 4, 2018)

Heh? What are you talking about? There are only a handful of the EOA’s in Kern County that weren’t eligible to be grandfathered in, i.e., up for bid. The majority of our EOA’s will remain ours (e.g., metro Bakersfield and most of the “West Kern” area excluding Wasco).

Wasco, which Hall took over a few years back from Kern Ambulance when I was still a supe for Hall, pretty much all of the desert floor (a.k.a “East Kern”, or a good portion of it), and Liberty Ambulance’s area.

@LACoGurneyjockey might be of some assistance.

I’m not quite sure if you’re just stirring the pot to stir it, but as far as what will happen is quite literally anyone’s guess. In short, the areas I’ve mentioned above are now being allowed to be bid upon essentially once their respective  EOA’s are up for bid. Who will bid where remains to be seen by the powers with deeper pockets than any of us combined.

I don’t know what will happen with Delano, as that’s been rumors for years before even I’ve worked here. Hall certainly isn’t without its issues, but show me a “perfect” system and I’ll show you 10 more malcontents in said system.

Is it ideal? Eh, not always but I’m content far beyond work personally.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 6, 2018)

I honestly can't see a lot of change happening in Kern County. Delano is reported to be on the ropes and struggling for people, Hall's area is profitable but the costs of startup and replacement of Hall are daunting, Liberty-Ridgecrest has a pretty ingrained presence in RC/the Lake/Kernville and that's pretty much all that's out there. Boron and Cal City _might_ shift, but there's no pressing economic rationale for it; they're too small for Liberty to make money taking over and Hall does a good job out there. 

Personally, I'd love to see a non-profit service like Creek come to CA, but I don't see that as likely.


----------



## mrhunt (Jul 6, 2018)

Nobodys stirring the Pot. Was a legitimate thread in my eyes so sorry you saw it that way.
Just thought it was an interesting article that was relevant.......*sulks off to the corner*


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 7, 2018)

No skin off of my back, but the article(s) you may or may not be referring to are as one-sided as the version being told to us by our administrators.

Everyone has their take. I actually tried searching for the most recent story our local news channel had done that covered all of the biddable areas but couldn’t find it.

What I’ve posted above is about as straightforward and accurate of information  that I am currently aware of—no frills.

In other, sort of related Kern County EMS news~ in talking to our county’s medical director he informed me that TXA, and Ketamine are inevitably down the pipeline once some logistical wrinkles from the state are ironed out.

He did say Ketamine will most likely be approved for pain management only (mostly), and not so much the excited delirium patient population citing an incident in Chicago. Meh? So, that was nice.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 9, 2018)

That's good news.


----------

